# Betta Fish, Dalmatian Mollie, and Red Wag Platy



## Shank15 (Jul 9, 2013)

Okay so I just purchased the Mollie and the platy and put them into the water to adjust them to the tank. well as soon as i did this, my Betta started attacking the bag. Now me being a newbie here, i placed them in there anyways (*yes i know, bad idea*) and my Betta attacked both! I switched them both into a new tank for now. But what should I do? are they not compatible?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

What sized tank are you wanting to put them into? Is it heavily planted with lots of places to hide? Plus if I'm not mistaken the mollies & platys are schooling type fish which means there should be a minimum of 5 of each. Dalmatian Mollies from my reading are supposed to be in at least a 30g tank, they can get to 4" or more. The red platy would be OK in a minimum of a 10g. In your situation, I would take them back to the store I purchased them from. Please make sure to research any fish you are interested before you go to purchase them, you should be able to meet their needs as an adult before you decide to bring them home.


----------



## Shank15 (Jul 9, 2013)

so you're saying I'm not "adult" enough to take care of my fish?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Ummm, no that's not whay I said at all. I was refering to meeting the needs of the adult FISH not the juvenile fish which is what the pet stores sell.


----------



## Shank15 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Sorry*

I'm sorry, i misunderstood. I thought you were saying that "as an adult, I need to meet the requirements...". As in saying that I need to grow up and take responsibility for the fish. Again, I apologize


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you for the appology. I hope you were or are able to work something out for the fish.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

How big is your tank? It looks awfully small. I would take the platy and the DM out asap and return them to the store.


----------



## Shank15 (Jul 9, 2013)

I just bought a new 10 gallon tank. It was a 1.5 gallon. I took the two out for the time being and now switched them into the 10 with the betta. however, my betta is still attacking... any suggestions?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Unfortunately some Bettas don't like fish tank mates. As I stated before I'd take the new fish back, a 10g isn't the appropriate size for the mollie. the only other thing is to keep your Betta in his previous tank & let these two have the 10g.


----------



## managsd (Jul 20, 2013)

Pretty fish!
I personally wouldn't put either mollies OR platys in with a betta.

I have both dalmation mollies (lyretail) and platys, keep them in a 55 gallon heavily planted community tank.
The mollies can be pretty nippy, so other fish need lots of hiding places.
Also you need to be particular about the sexes of fish you attain. They are live bearers and the males will keep the females pregnant and basically wear them out, so you need more females than males, very important.
Cool fish though, my mollies are entertaining.

Good Luck!!


----------

